# Trent park North London



## Liam1984 (May 11, 2015)

Anyone else here play there just started back playing


----------



## North Mimms (May 11, 2015)

I've played quite a few times there as I used to get free golf at TP when it was still run by Crown.

Good quality muni course with some lovely trees, many of which sit right in the way of your tee shot.
I really like the course but the clubhouse feels like you are likely to get a beer glass smashed over your head- it's a bit rough!


----------



## SugarPenguin (May 11, 2015)

great course. Actually having a round there tomorrow 
Its literally in the nicest part of enfield


----------



## Foxholer (May 11, 2015)

Quite a pleasant muni - once you get past the ridiculous 1st!


----------



## Liam1984 (May 12, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Quite a pleasant muni - once you get past the ridiculous 1st!
		
Click to expand...

That first hole is a killer


----------



## Liam1984 (May 12, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			great course. Actually having a round there tomorrow 
Its literally in the nicest part of enfield 

Click to expand...

How did you get on


----------



## SugarPenguin (May 15, 2015)

Liam1984 said:



			How did you get on
		
Click to expand...

Not bad mate. Think it was 29 points off 12. Couldnt sink any putts and I almost killed the course fox.
Almost drove the 4th Green though which was quite an achievement!

Yourself


----------



## North Mimms (May 15, 2015)

Liam1984 said:



			That first hole is a killer
		
Click to expand...

Last time I was there, it looked like they were building a new tee down at the corner of the dogleg, maybe making it a par 3.
Agree that it's a daft opening hole and causes a backlog from the off with people getting their ball lost amongst the sliced range balls, and having no clue when the people ahead are out of range.
It would be so much better as a par 3 or 4


----------



## SugarPenguin (May 15, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Last time I was there, it looked like they were building a new tee down at the corner of the dogleg, maybe making it a par 3.
Agree that it's a daft opening hole and causes a backlog from the off with people getting their ball lost amongst the sliced range balls, and having no clue when the people ahead are out of range.
It would be so much better as a par 3 or 4
		
Click to expand...

A yellow ball off the tee is a must!
I do think its a very fun hole though. Its pretty unusual and its a par5 that you can reach in two very easily.


----------



## Liam1984 (May 15, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			A yellow ball off the tee is a must!
I do think its a very fun hole though. Its pretty unusual and its a par5 that you can reach in two very easily.
		
Click to expand...

Very easily you say &#128540; got a round booked for Sunday morning an a lesson tomorrow


----------

